# Latest Cradle Bags



## lacylady (Mar 17, 2012)

Just finished a couple more cradle bags one for a friends grandaughter and the other for a charity raffle. Love making these and the girls just love them.


----------



## birkdaleknitter (Apr 30, 2011)

Love your work.I haven't been brave enough to try one of these yet. :thumbup:


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

Wow these are so beautiful. I "hate" this site. There are so many beautiful things to do. My mind and fingers cannot keep up. Regards, Pauline


----------



## jgarrett28 (May 6, 2012)

they are beautiful.Can I ask where do you get the lace.I can't seem o find it.


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

So cute! I haven't tried a lace one yet. Pretty!


----------



## MrsG (Mar 24, 2012)

Beautiful! Wish I had a little girl to make one for. 4 grandsons!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful cradle purses with the knitting lace. Your dolls are so cute xx


----------



## hampshirerose (Dec 31, 2012)

You can purchase the lace on ebay, but look around as it can be expensive.
Your cradles are beautiful I love them I think I will have a go at making them, my Granddaughters would love them.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## gulmay (Dec 17, 2011)

Lovely cradles, where can I get the dolls?


----------



## JOAN ELIZABETH (Feb 25, 2013)

Never saw the like before - just beautiful! How many stitches did you case on? Just thinking you could knit a larger one for the car to hold wet wipes, the odd nappy etc. I am glad I joined this because I have been getting tips etc


----------



## M30Knitting (Aug 9, 2012)

These are amazing!


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

beautiful work! wow!!! i hope i have a little granddaughter to make one someday!!!
are you selling them?


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

These are fantastic! The design of them is very nice. I love the colors you used as well, I can't choose a favorite


----------



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

These are beautiful, I have the lace the wool and the dolls just need the pattern, where do I find it?


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Those are adorable! How do you work in the lace?


----------



## lacylady (Mar 17, 2012)

I buy from ebay or world of lace in australia who are happy to ship worldwide.



jgarrett28 said:


> they are beautiful.Can I ask where do you get the lace.I can't seem o find it.


----------



## lacylady (Mar 17, 2012)

I get my dolls from purplelinda crafts which is a uk based website but I believe she imports them from america. I have also seen a few on ebay, just search under 5inch dolls.



gulmay said:


> Lovely cradles, where can I get the dolls?


----------



## lacylady (Mar 17, 2012)

The pattern is called Cradle Bag by Frankie Brown and is available on Ravelry. Adapted by leaving off the hood, knitted all in garter stitch with the lace added.



Vole61 said:


> These are beautiful, I have the lace the wool and the dolls just need the pattern, where do I find it?


----------



## lacylady (Mar 17, 2012)

Have thought about selling them but the pattern does state selling not allowed. As the original pattern has been changed not really sure where you would stand.



cinknitting said:


> beautiful work! wow!!!  i hope i have a little granddaughter to make one someday!!!
> are you selling them?


----------



## lacylady (Mar 17, 2012)

Working the lace is really easy. You just place the lace behind your knitting and put the needle through the stitch and then through the hole in the lace and knit as usual. Carry on doing this to the end of the row (one stitch to one hole in lace ) and bobs your uncle.



conniesews said:


> Those are adorable! How do you work in the lace?


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Gorgeous, your work is so lovely. I can understand why the little girls love them.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

They are beautiful!


----------



## wannabegranny (May 27, 2011)

just beautiful, so frilly, any little or big girl would love to own one of these!


----------



## trisha2 (Oct 11, 2012)

Here is the pattern link
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cradle-bag-2


----------



## Lindylou22 (Feb 15, 2012)

They are just beautiful!!!...Lovely work and any little girl would love! Thanks.


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

lacylady said:


> Just finished a couple more cradle bags one for a friends grandaughter and the other for a charity raffle. Love making these and the girls just love them.


Hi again, do you have pattern number and the name of the lace yarn. Regards Pauline


----------



## Juney66 (Apr 11, 2011)

That is so pretty, how many rows in between lace, I have just finished a plain one it does not look as nice as yours, keep showing us what you have done. x


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Just beautiful. Thought I was clever to finish knitting one of these, now feel like throwing it in the bin after seeing yours! Still haven't knitted the clothes for the doll yet think I am putting it off as I have till August till my GD birthday.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Your cradle bags are both beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Absolutely delightful, they look terrific with the lace. Where did you get the clothes patterns please?


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

How lovely your little bags are. I would have loved to have one when I was little.


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

love them


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

These are just beautiful.


----------



## madknitter99 (Mar 16, 2013)

these are beautiful where can the patter be bought?


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

Can't you just see the smiles on the faces of the recipient's? I think they are very special. Well done!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

They are beautiful. Can you shsre where you got the patterns for the doll outfits,please?


----------



## Patricia368 (Apr 3, 2011)

I tried a cradle bag, and got so frustrated, I have a hard time understanding patterns, therefore what I ended up with was just a bag. Oh well beautiful work "lacylady" I am sure they are appreciated, or at least I hope so.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh my gosh! Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## vickles (Oct 25, 2012)

You can get the dolls at Mary Maxims


----------



## his_rascal (Nov 26, 2011)

Cute & purdy


----------



## Billykins (Jun 6, 2012)

I bought mine from ebay, 5 in all which worked out cheaper, they came from Texas.


----------



## wilkinsmo22. (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi there the lace you are after is on ebay and it is called knitting in lace each hole along the lace represents 1 stitch when using knit the first 2/3 stitches at the begining of your row then work the lace in after that, the 2/3 stitches that I mentioned will be your seam for sewing up.
once you get going it will become very easy.

Regards Mo Wilkins


----------



## klm49 (Jan 31, 2011)

They are beautiful, where can I find the pattern for them?


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Your work is just gorgeous!


----------



## Lsjustice (Nov 17, 2012)

I love these cradle bags but must say these are my favorite ones. Can you direct me to the pattern & process for the lace?


----------



## Parrishththgt (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow, really nice. I always do the crochet version but this looks so much better! Very nice!


----------



## Di-an (Feb 18, 2013)

Love them all, especially the black and white.


----------



## LoriJ. (Mar 4, 2012)

Love it!! I haven't seen them knit before just crochet - where did you get the pattern?


----------



## lovewrens (Jul 16, 2012)

Love that last part (bobs your uncle)! Too funny! Really pretty sets though!


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

They are so beautiful, I love them. Great work.


----------



## Nana4 (Feb 13, 2012)

Just too cute. They are adorable. What size doll do you use in your cradle bag. Thank you, Nana4


----------



## Billykins (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi love your cradle bags, have knitted and crocheted both and have seen the eyelet lace on ebay but could I ask please what you have knitted/crocheted the dolls clothes in please, the pattern I have is for no. 10 crochet cotton. Ant advice would be helpful please. Thank you Betty


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

There is a knitted version free on Ravelry. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cradle-bag-2


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Love them, great job


----------



## wilkinsmo22. (Jan 23, 2013)

you can get the pattern on Ravelry and it's a freebie once on the site type in cradle bags.

Hope this helps

Regards Mo Wilkins


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

So cute! I have one of these on my to do list! Unfortunately, it's way down the list, with so many of the young women I work with having babies!


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

cute! cute! cute!


----------



## lacylady (Mar 17, 2012)

The cradle takes up to a 5 inch doll. I used a 5 inch berenguer which I got from purplelinda crafts but if your lucky you may be able to pick one up from ebay.



Nana4 said:


> Just too cute. They are adorable. What size doll do you use in your cradle bag. Thank you, Nana4


----------



## lacylady (Mar 17, 2012)

The dolls clothes are crochet and come from Itty Bitty Babies Crochet Book 879516.



Billykins said:


> Hi love your cradle bags, have knitted and crocheted both and have seen the eyelet lace on ebay but could I ask please what you have knitted/crocheted the dolls clothes in please, the pattern I have is for no. 10 crochet cotton. Ant advice would be helpful please. Thank you Betty


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

these sre the most beautiful little things and i want one for me! someday!


----------



## ssusan (May 3, 2012)

Is that yarn that looks like lace or lace just attached to it. They are beautiful.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

oh my gosh! those are adorable.


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

Gorgeous work, thanks for all the pattern info etc xx


----------



## Billykins (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi lacy lady, I have both the pAttern books and some freebie ones but they all quote no. 10 crochet cotton, could you tell me what you used please,, crochet cotton of any kind is hard to obtain in Sheffield thanks. Betty


----------



## lacylady (Mar 17, 2012)

Its knitting lace and is actually knitted on to the bag.



ssusan said:


> Is that yarn that looks like lace or lace just attached to it. They are beautiful.


----------



## hampshirerose (Dec 31, 2012)

I managed to purchase the pattern on E-bay for £9.20 this did include the postage.
It is a book with lots of patterns in it so worth the money I think.


----------



## lacylady (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi Betty, yes it is no 10 crochet cotton which I buy from ebay as I also use it for making knitted covers for babies hangers.



Billykins said:


> Hi lacy lady, I have both the pAttern books and some freebie ones but they all quote no. 10 crochet cotton, could you tell me what you used please,, crochet cotton of any kind is hard to obtain in Sheffield thanks. Betty


----------



## ssusan (May 3, 2012)

Thanks lacylady.


----------



## happycrafter (Sep 19, 2012)

These are so cute, how much do they sell for, I'd never seen anything like it before I joined KP, I have never seen one for sale anywhere, I would love one for my nieces little girl,


----------



## Billykins (Jun 6, 2012)

Thank you for your help betty


----------



## Billykins (Jun 6, 2012)

Thank you for your help betty


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

lacylady said:


> Just finished a couple more cradle bags one for a friends grandaughter and the other for a charity raffle. Love making these and the girls just love them.


These are absolutely GORGEOUS... Hope I can find the lace in the US or maybe the UK when I'm there


----------



## Nana4 (Feb 13, 2012)

Thank you for answering my question about the size of doll. Now I just have to make sure that I get enough dolls for all my little Granddaughters. Lol, Nana4


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

lacylady said:


> Its knitting lace and is actually knitted on to the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you buy the lace? I've just been on EBay and can't find any
Thanks


----------



## Janeb (Sep 18, 2012)

Just to say thanks to trisha2 for the link.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

beautiful work!


----------



## hampshirerose (Dec 31, 2012)

You can purchase the knitting lace in the UK in most
knitting/haberdashery shops. 
You can also find it on E-bay in many beautiful colours.
You can also purchase the pattern books for knitted clothes as well as crochet.
I also found the 5" dolls on E-bay the seller is in the US, I have not found many in the UK so you folks that Live in US will have no trouble finding them.
I live in Brighton West Sussex in the UK.


----------



## needlelark (Apr 14, 2011)

I love your work! These are gorgeous!


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

lacylady said:


> Just finished a couple more cradle bags one for a friends grandaughter and the other for a charity raffle. Love making these and the girls just love them.


Is that knitted if so were can I get the pattern thank you Jean


----------



## hampshirerose (Dec 31, 2012)

Britty43,
Type knitting lace into the search box it should come up.


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

hampshirerose said:


> You can purchase the knitting lace in the UK in most
> knitting/haberdashery shops.
> You can also find it on E-bay in many beautiful colours.
> You can also purchase the pattern books for knitted clothes as well as crochet.
> ...


I searched EBay under knitting lace with no luck... I will be coming to the UK in a few weeks ... Hopefully I'll find some lace there


----------



## hampshirerose (Dec 31, 2012)

How strange I found loads


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

hampshirerose said:


> How strange I found loads


I'll try the UK site.... Just checked out the dolls and couldn't believe his expensive they are


----------



## hampshirerose (Dec 31, 2012)

Britty43
If you type this number into the search box on E-bay you will come to a seller called lacegalore she has a lot of colours.


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

hampshirerose said:


> If you type this number into the search box on E-bay you will come to a seller called lacegalore she has a lot of colours.


Found some ... I'm confused now as to how you knit it as the holes look like they are running in the middle .. I thought it wOuld be like a smaller version of Sashay where you knit along the edge


----------



## hampshirerose (Dec 31, 2012)

I must admit Britty43 I have not knitted with it yet, this will be my first time.
I think you knit a stitch knitting through the hole in the lace at the same time.
I am sure it will be o.k just got to try it out.
I have not heard of sashay!


----------



## linda f (Apr 27, 2012)

love these, like mrs g, no grand daughters.......yet lol


----------



## ssusan (May 3, 2012)

I go to lots of yarn shops and never saw this lace. What store is it in? Thanks.


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

hampshirerose said:


> I must admit I have not knitted with it yet, this will be my first time.
> I think you knit a stitch knitting through the hole in the lace at the same time.
> I am sure it will be o.k just got to try it out.
> I have not heard of sashay!


Sashay is what you make the ruffle scarves with and little girl's skirts.. I know you have it there cos I saw it on the Isle if Wight years before we got it here


----------



## ssusan (May 3, 2012)

So lace is the yarn you make rhosebpretty scarves with? I didn't know.


----------



## hampshirerose (Dec 31, 2012)

I will have to look out for it, I bet I have seen it as I have looked at lot's of scarf yarns.
Amazing what you learn on here isn't it?


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Just beautiful!
Never saw any with all that lace. What a wonderful idea.
So creative.
Dick


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

jeanbess said:


> lacylady said:
> 
> 
> > Just finished a couple more cradle bags one for a friends grandaughter and the other for a charity raffle. Love making these and the girls just love them.
> ...


Jean,
On page 2 of this post is a link to the pattern and lacy lady also tells how she works in the lace.
The pattern is here.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cradle-bag-2
Isn't her work amazing!
Dick


----------



## tulipano (Oct 15, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## Lovemygreys (Apr 4, 2011)

I love the way you did yours. I am almost finished with one now. I have done the chrochet ones but this is my first knitted one and it is coming out so cute.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

so pretty


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

These cradle bags and babies are adorable.


----------



## Arleen Wetmore (Mar 12, 2012)

Absolutely darling! So beautifully made!! Could you share the pattern??
I'd love to do this for my two granddaughters..


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

I just order a lot of this lace and will be selling some of it. Give me about a week and I will be posting some for sale under classifieds.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Love love love your cradle bags. They will be wonderful treasures for some lucky girl. I want to try one someday.


----------



## Keeweegirl (Oct 3, 2012)

Very pretty and so cute!


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

I thought that there is a video somewhere that shows how to knit with this lace. Does any one know where to find it?
I found it here. WOW!!! How easy it looks.
http://www.bing.com/search?q=eyelet+lace+video&qs=n&form=QBRE&pq=eyelet+lace+video&sc=0-12&sp=-1&sk=


----------



## Mommica (Aug 21, 2012)

How wonderful!! I love these little cradle bags. I made one for my great-ganddaughter, age 3, and just mailed it to her last week - did not have a camera to take a picture. I'm anxious to see how she (and her mommy) like it. I'm going to try incorporating the lace in it next time. Not sure if my 8-year old greatgranddaughter wants one - if not, I've got an "order" for a friend's niece.... Just love it. And its fun to knit, although mine came out larger than I wanted. But, I was able to find a baby doll that fit perfectly.


----------



## meadow123 (Mar 6, 2012)

hi, put knitting in lace on ebay and there are people that sell this lace,its very easy to use,i knitted some green and some white xmas trees with mine,they looked pretty.hope this helps.


----------



## meadow123 (Mar 6, 2012)

these are stunning,i have never seen anything like them,where did you get your pattern from?and where do you buy your tiny dolls from,i would love to knit these for my grand-daughters.kind regards


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

ssusan said:


> So lace is the yarn you make rhosebpretty scarves with? I didn't know.


The scarves are made out of Sashay( the cheapest) and Starbella and other brands


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

So precious..


----------



## grandma clark (Oct 27, 2012)

I have a couple of questions if you don't mind answering. First, how old do you think a girl should be before getting this purse? And, when you open your purse is the top pushed down inside the bed? Terri


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

They are both gorgeous,beautiful work.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

I love these! Wonderful!


----------



## lacylady (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi Teri the first one I made was for my youngest grandaughter who will be three in July. She absolutely loves it and takes it everywhere with her. Have to admit there have been a couple of panics when the dolls shoes got misplaced but her mum wasn't allowed to rest until they were found. When you open the purse the top isn't pushed into the bed its rolled over so the lace inside comes to the outside (bit like a roll neck sweater ). Hope that makes sense.



grandma clark said:


> I have a couple of questions if you don't mind answering. First, how old do you think a girl should be before getting this purse? And, when you open your purse is the top pushed down inside the bed? Terri


----------



## wilkinsmo22. (Jan 23, 2013)

knitting with lace is easy once you get going, start 3 stitches in and finish 3 stitches at the end of the row that is so that you will have a seam to sew up when you have finished. the holes in the middle of the lace represent each stitch. (you will be knitting a knit row when using the lace and the lace needs to be at the back of your work.

This is how it works. knit the first 3 stitches as normal then put your needle through the 4th stitch as normal then through the first hole in the lace and knit the two together, it is a bit awkward to start but it will get easy as you go along, when you have done the row you will see that the lace has folded itself in half, don't forget to knit the last three stitches without the lace this is so that you will have a seam to sew up when you have finished your garment.

Good luck.
Regards Mo Wilkins


----------



## GayleMI (Oct 28, 2011)

Love it; Your work is beautiful!


----------



## lacylady (Mar 17, 2012)

I tend to start my lace from the first stitch and knit to the last stitch. I also fold over the lace at the beginning and end of the row so the first and last stitch are knitted through a double hole. This gives a nice neat finish and stops the lace fraying.



wilkinsmo22. said:


> knitting with lace is easy once you get going, start 3 stitches in and finish 3 stitches at the end of the row that is so that you will have a seam to sew up when you have finished. the holes in the middle of the lace represent each stitch. (you will be knitting a knit row when using the lace and the lace needs to be at the back of your work.
> 
> This is how it works. knit the first 3 stitches as normal then put your needle through the 4th stitch as normal then through the first hole in the lace and knit the two together, it is a bit awkward to start but it will get easy as you go along, when you have done the row you will see that the lace has folded itself in half, don't forget to knit the last three stitches without the lace this is so that you will have a seam to sew up when you have finished your garment.
> 
> ...


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

Sooooo cute!!!


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

lacylady said:


> Just finished a couple more cradle bags one for a friends grandaughter and the other for a charity raffle. Love making these and the girls just love them.


did you add the lace after you knitted it and how


----------



## hampshirerose (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi Lacylady,
Just one question from me....How many rows do you knit in between the lace rows and how many rows of lace do you work in total?
Sorry that is two questions lol


----------



## lacylady (Mar 17, 2012)

You knit the lace on as you knit the bag. The lace has holes along the middle and you knit through the stitch and through the hole in the lace. Really easy once to get the hang of it.



dshorty57 said:


> lacylady said:
> 
> 
> > Just finished a couple more cradle bags one for a friends grandaughter and the other for a charity raffle. Love making these and the girls just love them.
> ...


----------



## lacylady (Mar 17, 2012)

Three rows of lace on the inside and three on the outside with four rows between each.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Sorry to ask another question. But is it ebay.ca or ebay.com


----------



## hampshirerose (Dec 31, 2012)

Thank you Lacylady for your reply that is very help full.

Answer for Tabathajoy it is ebay.com


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Those are adorable. My gd would love one


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Beautiful!! The lace makes them really stand out!
Oh, to be a little girl again----


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

So adorable!


----------



## mamalbert (Jul 18, 2011)

These are so cute, I've been wanting to make them for a long time, you have just given me the inspiration to start, Thanks for sharing!


----------



## meadow123 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi,Does anyone have the pattern or know where i can buy one from for these beautiful cradle bags,i would love to knit them for my grandaughters,many thanks for any help.


----------



## Billykins (Jun 6, 2012)

Yes RVelry, it's a free pattern


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

sweetest lil things they are adorable & you do such perfect work!


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

lacylady said:


> Just finished a couple more cradle bags one for a friends grandaughter and the other for a charity raffle. Love making these and the girls just love them.


Oh so pretty! I have the pattern but have yet to make one.i also ordered a couple of 5" dolls from Annie's Attic. Where did you get pattern for clothes or did you make it up? I also have a book of patterns but they are made with #10 crochet cotton and that is just not the look or feel I want. (sigh)


----------



## lacylady (Mar 17, 2012)

The dolls clothes come from the Itty Bitty Babies Crochet Pattern Book 879516.



MaryA said:


> lacylady said:
> 
> 
> > Just finished a couple more cradle bags one for a friends grandaughter and the other for a charity raffle. Love making these and the girls just love them.
> ...


----------



## Carol Os (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi have knitted some of these Cradle Bags but where did you get the dolls ?


----------



## Billykins (Jun 6, 2012)

I purchased my dolls on e bay - 5 - which worked out at approx. £24 which also included the postage - hope that helps.


----------



## Billykins (Jun 6, 2012)

I purchased my dolls on e bay - 5 - which worked out at approx. £24 which also included the postage - hope that helps.


----------



## hampshirerose (Dec 31, 2012)

I was going to purchase 5 of these dolls on ebay but the seller wanted £20.00 just for the postage, so I am still looking for a better deal.


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

I paid $5 each for the two I ordered from Annie's Attic. That's US dollars and Annie's Attic is in Texas


----------



## hampshirerose (Dec 31, 2012)

I did try Annie's Attic but only found knitting patterns I could not find the dolls.
I will have another look.
Many thanks MaryA


----------



## lacylady (Mar 17, 2012)

I got mine from purplelinda crafts which is a uk website but I know she imports them from america. Have also seen the odd one on ebay.



Carol Os said:


> Hi have knitted some of these Cradle Bags but where did you get the dolls ?


----------



## hampshirerose (Dec 31, 2012)

Thank you lacylady I will have a look.
I have almost finished my first one, but I always treat the first one as a learning curb.
On the next one I will change it a bit.


----------



## irishsmitty (Apr 20, 2011)

hampshirerose said:


> Thank you lacylady I will have a look.
> I have almost finished my first one, but I always treat the first one as a learning curb.
> On the next one I will change it a bit.


This site has dolls, but it looks like the smallest is 9 1/2 inch

http://tdcreations.com/index.php


----------



## hampshirerose (Dec 31, 2012)

Mmmm interesting site irishsmitty,
Didn't find the dolls for this project,
but I will go back and have another look at this site it later.


----------



## ali-knitter (Jan 30, 2013)

Adorable!


----------



## Dinny50 (Jan 16, 2013)

Love these cradle bags, looking forward in having a go.....


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

lacylady said:


> The dolls clothes come from the Itty Bitty Babies Crochet Pattern Book 879516.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much. I'll try to find that book. I also crochet so that would be okay, but I just don't care for the thread clothes.....


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

you can purchase the dolls and a pattern book from Maggies Crochet.com


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you so much. I'll check there&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

I made two in crochet. Where did you get the clothes patterns? Yours are lovely. I would buy a raffle ticket.


----------



## Lovemygreys (Apr 4, 2011)

I just finished one and it is ready to go to my sisters grandaughter age 3. I fudged the clothes and did it out of my head in chrochet. I mixed knitting and chrochet. I found it easier to chrochet the hood of the bassinet and the doll clothes the other stuff I knitted. I used the double moss st for the bottom and used the funfur for the top so just knitted that. I just figured out how to post an avitar but need to learn how to post pictures so can't do that yet. Happy Easter all.


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm fixin' to make some of those...how did ya put the lace on?Sew?


----------



## lacylady (Mar 17, 2012)

The lace isn't sewn on its knitted in as you work the bag.You knitting lace which has a row of holes along the centre. This is place behind your work, the needle goes through the stitch and then through a hole in the lace and then the stitch is knitted as usual. Easier than it sounds. Hope that helps.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Very pretty.


----------

